

Vintage Tech Ads - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-the-25-funniest-vintage-tech-ads

======
jamesbressi
4 of my favs...

I loved this one, the first "computer you can put in your pocket" -
[http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funnie...](http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funniest-vintage-tech-ads?page=0%2C4)

And this was a great example of how sex sold way back when. I will tell you,
if someone did an add that looked like this today, feminists would be up in
arms, lol: [http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funnie...](http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funniest-vintage-tech-ads?page=0%2C5)

The original portable computer? "Compact, mobile, low in cost..."
[http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funnie...](http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funniest-vintage-tech-ads?page=0%2C12)

And last, GEEWIZBANG! [http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funnie...](http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/83351/priceless-
the-25-funniest-vintage-tech-ads?page=0%2C7)

